# F30 Euro Delivery Options Invoice Prices?



## myn (Jan 4, 2007)

I've noticed bmwconfig.com is using the USA MSRP price for their options pricing instead of European invoice prices on the F30.

I was wondering if there was a resource or general guide/rule that would give the invoice price?

I'm getting my RIZZO Method Fax sheet ready and want to make sure my option prices are at the Euro Invoice price.

Thanks.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

myn said:


> I've noticed bmwconfig.com is using the USA MSRP price for their options pricing instead of European invoice prices on the F30.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a resource or general guide/rule that would give the invoice price?
> 
> ...


Simply take the US total MSRP then times that by .93 and then times the result by .93 again and you will get to within a few hundred of the ED Invoice.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Options are .91 of US Msrp


----------



## palermo22 (Jan 3, 2012)

myn said:


> I've noticed bmwconfig.com is using the USA MSRP price for their options pricing instead of European invoice prices on the F30.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a resource or general guide/rule that would give the invoice price?
> 
> ...


Maybe I am not quite understanding the question but when I go to BMWconfig.com - and go to either USA or ED - it gives both the MSRP and the invoice prices.


----------



## palermo22 (Jan 3, 2012)

dencoop said:


> Simply take the US total MSRP then times that by .93 and then times the result by .93 again and you will get to within a few hundred of the ED Invoice.


So are you saying that if I come up with an MSRP of $46,000 for USA delivery - if I take that amount and multiply it by a factor of .93 twice ($39785) - that would be the ED invoice? So if a dealer charged me $500 over invoice then I would pay approximately $40,300???


----------



## divz (Jan 18, 2012)

My dealer just gave me 7% off the US total MSRP. But if the .93 rule stated above is correct, I'm paying way over the ED invoice grrrr


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

divz said:


> My dealer just gave me 7% off the US total MSRP. But if the .93 rule stated above is correct, I'm paying way over the ED invoice grrrr


Yes you are over paying.

From what seems to be the experience of festers from Houston, the dealers there are terrible when it comes to ED pricing.


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

From my understanding, ED pricing is quite simple on bmwconfig. The discount for ED is two-fold. First you get a discount on the base price of the vehicle. For example, the base invoice price for 328i US delivery is $32,110, whereas the base invoice price for ED is $29,905. Having just ordered my F30 for ED, this price is correct. Options are not discounted for ED. However, the second part of the discount is that most dealers (at least the sponsors here) are willing to give you invoice pricing on those options for ED. So therefore, you get your discounts for ED by 1) paying a lower base price and 2) getting your options at invoice pricing. The numbers on bmwconfig.com for the options are very accurate, I only found one to be $5 off. So, therefore, to calculate your price, go to bmwconfig, select Euro delivery, select the options you want, and you will come up with a pretty accurate price.


----------



## myn (Jan 4, 2007)

Should the USA and European Delivery Prices be the same then?

For example, for a 2012 328i Sedan, Metallic Paint is the same (at least on BMWConfig.com):

*USA: *
Metallic Paint MSRP: $550 
Metallic Paint Invoice: $500

*European Delivery: *
Metallic Paint MSRP: $550 
Metallic Paint Invoice: $500

Shouldn't the European Delivery prices be lower than the USA prices?


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Option prices are not discounted for ED. Metallic paint is an option.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

palermo22 said:


> So are you saying that if I come up with an MSRP of $46,000 for USA delivery - if I take that amount and multiply it by a factor of .93 twice ($39785) - that would be the ED invoice? So if a dealer charged me $500 over invoice then I would pay approximately $40,300???


Yes, that's exextly what I am saying 

It's a fairly simple formula and your always within a few hundred of the true ED Invoice.
I sell these cars for a living so believe me when I tell you this is the simplest way to calculate ED invoice pricing.

PM me if you need further info. Just ro be clear I am a Board Sponser. "Exotic Motor World". Thanks !


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

divz said:


> My dealer just gave me 7% off the US total MSRP. But if the .93 rule stated above is correct, I'm paying way over the ED invoice grrrr


You are way overpaying.

The wiki page here and forums are filled with tons of information to uncover what you should actually be paying.


----------



## divz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I have realized that I'm paying way over. I talked to the dealership about the pricing and now they are saying that if they give me 7% off the European MSRP that I will be responsible for paying an excise tax when the car is shipped to the U.S.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

divz said:


> Yes I have realized that I'm paying way over. I talked to the dealership about the pricing and now they are saying that if they give me 7% off the European MSRP that I will be responsible for paying an excise tax when the car is shipped to the U.S.


Your dealer is FOS. Run, do not walk away, and get in touch with a reputable, ED savvy CA. I am happy to personally recommend one. Send me a PM.


----------



## sjohal (Jan 19, 2012)

rmorin49 said:


> Your dealer is FOS. Run, do not walk away, and get in touch with a reputable, ED savvy CA. I am happy to personally recommend one. Send me a PM.


I'm looking for a ED savvy CA.

If anyone has one please PM me their info!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

sjohal said:


> I'm looking for a ED savvy CA.
> 
> If anyone has one please PM me their info!


I answered your PM.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

divz said:


> Yes I have realized that I'm paying way over. I talked to the dealership about the pricing and now they are saying that if they give me 7% off the European MSRP that I will be responsible for paying an excise tax when the car is shipped to the U.S.


Which dealer you are dealing with? Let's me guess, BMW North Houston.


----------



## divz (Jan 18, 2012)

bimmer335is said:


> Which dealer you are dealing with? Let's me guess, BMW North Houston.


BMW Clear Lake.


----------



## ramiles (Jan 10, 2010)

Help me with a follow up question - If you find an ED savvy CA and buy from him - what if he's a coast away - is taking delivery from that (the savvy) dealer or at the PDC in Spartanburg the only ways to get your car? Anyway to get it to a dealer in your own city if you don't buy from them? 

Thanks]
Ross


----------



## sjohal (Jan 19, 2012)

ramiles said:


> Help me with a follow up question - If you find an ED savvy CA and buy from him - what if he's a coast away - is taking delivery from that (the savvy) dealer or at the PDC in Spartanburg the only ways to get your car? Anyway to get it to a dealer in your own city if you don't buy from them?
> 
> Thanks]
> Ross


I believe you will have to pick it up from the CA's dealership.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

ramiles said:


> Help me with a follow up question - If you find an ED savvy CA and buy from him - what if he's a coast away - is taking delivery from that (the savvy) dealer or at the PDC in Spartanburg the only ways to get your car? Anyway to get it to a dealer in your own city if you don't buy from them?
> 
> Thanks]
> Ross


Check out this other thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=580722


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I avoid Houston area dealers all together for ED. Yet, I have the more wonderful experience ever.

My ED thread > http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

ramiles said:


> Help me with a follow up question - If you find an ED savvy CA and buy from him - what if he's a coast away - is taking delivery from that (the savvy) dealer or at the PDC in Spartanburg the only ways to get your car? Anyway to get it to a dealer in your own city if you don't buy from them?
> 
> Thanks]
> Ross


If only you are willing to pay for the transport. I took re-delivery @ PDC. I won't trade it for anything else.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

divz said:


> BMW Clear Lake.


Ha ! That's Advantage BMW. They are clueless.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

You should run, not walk, run away from that place as fast as possible. 
You have three options in terms of redelivery:
a) pick up at the dealer you bought it at (free)
b) PCD (free besides the cost of getting there and back)
c) Arrange for a transport to deliver the car to your house or to a dealer near you. ($ depends on how far and what type of transport)
d) I also remember a thread on here that describes that if you order from one of the BMWNA corporate stores (Manhattan NY) then you can have it delivered to any US dealer for free. I could be wrong on that. Perhaps search on the ED forum for info on that.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree, you shall run...

BTW, you might also want to avoid all dealerships in TX.


----------



## SoonerJohn (Jul 29, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> I agree, you shall run...
> 
> BTW, you might also want to avoid all dealerships in TX.


I can assure you that the Dallas dealerships are no better. I live in Dallas and have my F30 335i on order for ED through a board sponsor in Atlanta because he actually knows what he's doing - unlike the idiots at the dealerships here in Dallas!


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

SoonerJohn said:


> I can assure you that the Dallas dealerships are no better. I live in Dallas and have my F30 335i on order for ED through a board sponsor in Atlanta because he actually knows what he's doing - unlike the idiots at the dealerships here in Dallas!


+1 , Adrian is my man. He'll also have my next ED. :thumbup:


----------

